# الرجاء كيف ازالةالمادة اللاصقة الالتيكو



## عدنان براهيم (14 ديسمبر 2013)

الرجاء من الاخوة اعضاء المنتدى من لديه فكرة عن طريقة ازالة صمغ الالتيكو عن الملابس والجسم افيدونا يسر الله اموركم​


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (9 يناير 2014)

عندى مادة ازالة لصق الاستيكر من الملابس اذا كان هو القصد تواصل معى لمعرفة التفاصيل [email protected]


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (9 يناير 2014)

عندى مادة ازالة لصق الاستيكر من الملابس اذا كان هو القصد تواصل معى لمعرفة التفاصيل


----------

